

Show HN: Trunk – Private links for you to collect and distribute digital content - dko
https://trunked.me

======
rakoo
The no-signup is really good ! It would be even better if you added client-
side encryption and a rudimentary support for folders. The use-case I have in
mind is sharing photos of an event: there may be a ton, we may want to
organize per uploader (so as to not mess up with names) and I'm not totally
comfortable with all my pics being in clear on Amazon's servers.

Neat otherwise !

~~~
Fastidious
They say they encrypt them. They are not?

~~~
rakoo
A quick test showed that content was sent in cleartext, directly to trunked's
s3 bucket, and then some metadata is sent to trunked.me. Maybe that metadata
is encrypted ? Anyway, the content does not leave your browser encrypted.

~~~
junto
Are you expecting encryption of the file in JavaScript on the client before it
is uploaded?

~~~
Fastidious
That is feasible and not too much to ask. After all, they say it is encrypted.

------
iliaznk
Very useful! Have been thinking about the same idea recently!

